# fina oil



## Justin4444 (Apr 10, 2009)

Whats up everyone.  Ive been looking around for an usp oil to use for my fina and I justed wanted to no is there a diffrence with all these diffrent types of oils?  Or does it work all the same. Any Help will good. Thanks


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

GSO is the safest. EVen though CSO is FDA approved, there is still some concern that since cotton is not considered a food, more harsh chemicals and pesticides can be used and are too small to filter and very difficult to wash off or remove. 

GSO is a bi-product mostly from the wine making industry which is grown with stricter guideline as to what chemicals may be used since it is a "food". It also goes through a very thorough cleansing process.


----------

